# No Plugs Required



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Maybe I am late to the party and this has been discussed but did anyone see that the requirement for a physical plug in your shotgun has been lifted? You are still limited to 3 total rounds loaded while hunting thought. 

I read this is the regs and called the ODNR and they said that the requirement for the physical plug was removed this year due to the allowance of the PCR. They said you still are limited to three rounds in both chamber and magazine. This applies to both shotguns and PCR.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Didn't notice that..interesting. I'll still leave mine in.


Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I knew they did it for the pcr, didn't know about the shotgun, I don't usually load more than two anyways.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The state had to change the rule as there are no plugs for rifles. So to legalize the new cartridges they had to back off on the plug rule on shotguns. I will leave mine in as 3 is enough for me. If I miss with 3 how do I think I can get it with 4 or 5.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree with the 3 limit as well. I can't remember a time when I fired my third round. 

All my slug guns are plugged and will stay that way, no point in taking them out.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i would agree also, if you haven't got it in 3 then you missed. most of my deer have come on the first shot, sometimes the second in hill country, after that........well, you're just throwing lead.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Talked to game warden at rush run last saturday. Leave the plug in the gun for all migratory game birds. His exact words.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Talked to game warden at rush run last saturday. Leave the plug in the gun for all migratory game birds. His exact words.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's correct - plug must remain in for migratory bird hunting. Just confirmed in the 14-15 regulations
No plug rule for deer gun season


----------



## nodog (Aug 23, 2012)

plug is stupid, round limits in guns are stupid. Do I need more than 1? Not for many years, does that mean I shouldn't be able to load the gun? No. 

If the whole thing hinges on poaching than catch the poacher poaching. 5 rounds in my shotgun does not mean I've violated someone else's right to take the game their after. I can carry 100 rounds in my pocket and reload very quick.

Just another reg designed to make people out to be guilty by association without ever committing a crime.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nodog, I think the rule mostly applied to safety. You can reload very quickly yes, but imagine public land with unlimited rounds as guys are driving the woods, 6 shots by four guys and I'm somewhere in the middle could get ugly. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's my take.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

idontknow316 said:


> Nodog, I think the rule mostly applied to safety. You can reload very quickly yes, but imagine public land with unlimited rounds as guys are driving the woods, 6 shots by four guys and I'm somewhere in the middle could get ugly. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's my take.


I've almost been shot a couple of times. It's not pleasant diving on the ground and eating dirt! It would be nice if all hunters were knowledgeable and responsible, but unfortunately they are not. For some, 1 or 2 days in the woods during deer season is the sum total of their hunting "experience" for the year! And it's amazing to me, even with the limited rounds rule, how many times I've heard the exact same report, from the exact same place, 5 times in succession!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

idontknow316 said:


> Nodog, I think the rule mostly applied to safety.





nodog said:


> plug is stupid, round limits in guns are stupid. Do I need more than 1? Not for many years, does that mean I shouldn't be able to load the gun? No.
> 
> Just another reg designed to make people out to be guilty by association without ever committing a crime.


Actually, the whole thing hinged on anti gun efforts. They were able to "prove" that 80% of all gun accidents occurred on the 4th or 5th shot. The idea was, removing the 4th and 5th shot would increase safety. The gun rights groups went along with it, I mean, after all, who's against safety. The overlooked flaw was, a couple of years down the road, the anti gun crowd was then claiming 80% of all gun accidents were occurring on the 2nd or 3rd shot, so, maybe we should just limit it to 1? Fortunately, cooler heads prevailed, and that attack was thwarted. As you might imagine, if they had their way with the single shot rule, they could then claim 100% of gun accidents happened on the first shot. You see where that was headed? 

I don't like the 3 shot rule either, and here's why. The second year it was law, I was on a stand, looked down and seen a coyote. I killed it on the first shot, as soon as he gun went off, another I hadn't seen comes running out. The first shot missed, the second knocked it down, but it got up and kept running. While I was fumbling with numb fingers trying to get more bullets out of my pocket and into the gun, another one comes out and just stops and watches me. Just as I pump the first shell in, it turns and disappears. In an instant, I could have killed 3 coyotes, but instead, I only killed 1 and wounded another. 

Last year was nearly identical scenario, in that I killed the first one, wounded the second one on my 3rd shot. Now, my gun is empty. If I'd have had a 4th bullet, I probably could have shot the second coyote again as it was getting up, but I never go the chance, and couldn't find it. He did leave a pretty front leg behind.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

All my guns are always plugged anyway from bird hunting, I see no reason to take the plug out for a couple days a year even if I could load 5 shells.


----------



## frostymug56 (May 7, 2012)

never gave it a thought. my gun is OLD like me ,, only holds three rounds anyway! besides, I prefer using the smoke pole!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Before the 3 shot limit, I would have sworn that somewhere in the regs. there was a rule that stated ' if you pulled the trigger once, you had to pull it a minimum of five times'. Too, would have sworn there was a 'rapid fire' clause in there as well.

All that lead landing somewhere.

I'm glad they went to the 3 shot limit.
Just wish they would take the 'must empty shotgun if trigger pulled once and the 'rapid fire' clause's out of those danged regs.


----------

